# New Orleans Hornets @ Seattle SuperSonics



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

*2/8 New Orleans Hornets @ Seattle SuperSonics*

<Center>Tuesday, February 8th, 9:00 p.m. ET @ Seattle, KeyArena 


*(8-38) *
*New Orleans Hornets*








[email protected]








*Seattle SuperSonics*
*(32-13)*


*Probable Starters:*

*New Orleans Hornets Starting LineUp:*







































*Backcourt:*
J.R. Smith #23 
Dan Dickau #2 

*Frontcourt:*
Lee Nailon #33 
Rodney Rogers #54 
PJ Brown #42 

*Key Subs:*






















Chris Andersen #12 | Casey Jacobson #32 | Bostjan Nachbar #10




*Seattle SuperSonics Starting LineUp:*







































*Backcourt:*
Luke Ridnour #8 
Ray Allen #34 

*Frontcourt:*
Rashard Lewis #7 
Reggie Evans #30 
Jerome James #13

*Key Subs:*






















Vladimir Radmanovic #77 | Antonio Daniels #33 | Nick Collison #4


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Sonics 108
Hornets 91


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Nice Gamethread! you make everything into the middle of the post if you put "<.center>" on the top of the post and "</.center>" at the end...


my prediction:
Hornets 98
Sonics 105


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

sorry, we have NO chance against the sonics IMO

Sonics 113
Hornets 95


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Sonics 100

Hornets 80

I think the Sonics will get out to an early lead and never look back. We don't stand a chance.


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

Tough game today! Go Hornets!!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Hopefully we can at least score a lot of points and don't get blown out!!!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Lee Nailon won't play tonight


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm going to tonight's game and while I am expecting the Sonics to win, I am not assuming that we will just run away with this one. I have seen way too many surprises over the years to ever think that a game is in the bag.

About Luke Ridnour's picture at the beginning of the post - that is an old picture. He got a haircut this season and no longer has the curly mop.

G-Force


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

_Results of Guess the Score:_

108-91

DwyaneWade4MVP - 10
Jermaniac Fan - 0
B Dizzle - 9
Starks - 19

WINNER: Jermaniac Fan

WAU!!!! I guessed the score!!!!!

:djparty:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah nothing to unexpected about this game at all really. I enjoyed Dan Dickau's play as well as JR Smith's. I think that we have some good young peices.

I also like Ridnour.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

We even got to see a few minutes of Robert Swift towards then end. He really needs to put on weight. I liked his movement though he doesnt move like a 7 footer.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Nice guess, Jermaniac Fan. I thought I was the closest when I saw the score in the morning, but you were better


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Wow, I didn't expect anyone of us to predict the score exactly ever...:grinning: 

Nice to see Casey Jacobson getting better and better from the bench, J.R. had also a solid night, so let's just go to the next game!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Boxscore

Recap


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Ugly second half. Our frontcourt once again didn't show up. Also, we don't have enough talent to stay competitive with these teams. Allen, Lewis, Daniels, and Ridnour are all upgrades over the players we played last night.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I didn't watch the game but wow Jermaniac you were right on.
Good job.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> I didn't watch the game but wow Jermaniac you were right on.
> Good job.


thanks!!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

that's the second time you guessed the score exactly right!


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>B Dizzle</b>!
> that's the second time you guessed the score exactly right!


no it isn't..


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

oh yeah, it's just the first time, my bad


----------

